# Fishy view



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I started wondering what our tanks must look like to the fish that have to live in them so I got out my camera and took a few odd shots. Here's what I saw.







FTS - taken a few weeks ago before I planted the right side


another tank


FTS - taken today


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha, i bet they wonder what the heck is going on! but yeah what is a small piece of driftwood to us, can be a huge piece of wood to them!


----------

